# problème de connexion hotmail



## baptiste80 (29 Décembre 2009)

Imac
10.4
toutes les mises à jour faites


Bonjour à tous, 

je vous explique dans le détail, car j'ai passé du temps sur les forums....
Je ne parviens plus à me connecter à mon compte hotmail : j'accède au site, mais après avoir entré mon id et mdp, ça tourne dans le vide. 
Et cela, à partir de SAFARI, FIREFOX et CAMINO !!! C'est donc un problème de mon ordi (sur mon ibook, donc sur la mêmebox, pas de problème). 

J'ai déjà : 
- vidé les caches, les cookies etc.
- essayé de créer un autre compte sur mon ordi
- supprimé safari, et réinstallé le logiciel
- crée (grâce à Onyx) le menu développement dans safari afin de définir l'agent utilisateur
- mis et enlevé le coupe-feu

Rien ne marche !!!
Enfin, yahoo est ralenti, j'ai du mal à lire mes mails sur yahoo (j'ai accès à la boite de réception, mais je dois systématiquement passer par "essayer par cette option d'affichage"... 

Quelqu'un serait-il malicieux ? 

Merci d'avance, 

Baptiste.


----------



## Procyon24 (30 Décembre 2009)

Je viens de laisser un mot sur un autre fil (sorry je n'ai pas vu ce message avant); j'ai exactement le même problème depuis hier! pas moyen d'accèder à ma boîte Hotmail, que ce soit avec Safari ou Firefox. Ca fonctionne par contre avec l'ordi de ma copine (EeePC). je suis sur McBook (1,83 Ghz) et Tiger. Tous les autres sites fonctionnent et j'ai accès à ma boîte Gmail....


----------



## pascalformac (30 Décembre 2009)

precisez le reseau
wifi , ethernet, quel FAI
ca sent le souci  réglage reseau sur telle ou telle machine


----------



## Procyon24 (30 Décembre 2009)

Je suis à Chiang Mai en Thaïlande, connexion Wi-FI. Je viens d'essayer Yahoo, et comme baptiste80 j'ai aussi des problèmes de ce coté là (la page est vide mais indique terminé)


----------



## pascalformac (30 Décembre 2009)

Aaaaah Chiang Mai
( souvenirs souvenirs)

là je te conseille le simple
soit demander si y a pas des restrictions sur ce wifi spot
( beaucoup en ont)

soit  tu payes ( pas cher, quelques bahts) pour te logguer dans un internet spot depuis un PC

Et va te faire un plan bouffe  génial
restau en bord de riviere avec  jardins à terasses  et poissons entiers
( pas les pieges à touristes au centre ville, je parle des spots pour thais, souvent excentrés, tous les tuks tuks ont leurs filons bien entendu, tu connais le jeu)


-----
edit
je pense à un truc
tester aussi ce que donne la releve du hotmail PAR gmail
(ca se regle dans les parametres de compte gmail en ligne)
ca devrait passer


----------



## Procyon24 (30 Décembre 2009)

Oui Chiang Mai,  je connais depuis.....très longtemps, à l'époque c'était quasiment un village. 

Hier soir j'ai été dans une internet shop et j'ai chopé Hotmail sans problème. De plus comme je l'indiquais, ma copine, qui utilise le même réseau Wi-Fi bien entendu a ouvert ma boîte sur son Eee PC. Il semble donc que le problème vienne de mon McBook. Ce qui est baffant c'est que Firefox et Safari obtiennent tous les deux le même résultat, c'est-à-dire rien du tout, erreur de chargement de page, etc....

Quand à la relève Gmail sur Hotmail, je n'ai pas pu tester, je n'ai pas reçu un message depuis plusieurs jours (Noël oblige) sur cette boîte que j'utilise surtout pour mon blog; je vais m'en envoyer un d'un PC et voir ça.

PS Pas de poissons entier ou non pour moi, suis végétarien....


----------



## baptiste80 (30 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour !!

En ce qui me concerne, je suis en ethernet, 
chez moi, avec une neufbox. D'ailleurs, 
les problèmes semblent être apparues peu ou prou pas longtemps 
après changé de box (j'étais sur un modem clubinternet)... 

Mais en wi-fi, avec mon macbook, tout va bien. 
Une idée ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h54 ----------

Tiens, procyon, 
moi aussi je suis végétarien... Est-ce une monstrueuse conspiration ? 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h57 ----------

Pascal, 
qu'est-ce que tu entends par réglage réseau sur telle machine ? 
J'ai pas mal fouillé dans les options réseau, sur mon mac et sur ma box, et je trouve pas grand chose (mais je suis loin d'être un spécialiste !). 
Merci de répondre en tout cas, 
car sur les autres forums, c'est le désert


----------



## Procyon24 (30 Décembre 2009)

Bon, la relève Gmail fonctionne.... c'est toujours ça, mais Hotmail toujours hors d'atteinte sur mon McBook

Conspiration anti-végétarien, je me demande?  

Pourquoi pas quand on sait ce que l'élevage du steak coûte à la planète et que ça commence à se savoir .... mais je m'égare!

J'ai trouvé un message sur le Net ou un gars avait eu le mêmes problème. Il dit s'être fait piraté par des chinois (il aurait retrouvé ses infos persos en chinois?


----------



## baptiste80 (30 Décembre 2009)

S'il s'agit d'un piratage de boite mail, c'est peu probable : on se connecte depuis 
d'autres ordis. D'ailleurs, je ne me parviens pas à me connecter sur d'autres comptes 
hotmail à partir de mon imac... 
Ou alors, ils piratent uniquement sur une connexion à partir d'une machine ? 

Sinon, 
j'essaierai la relève gmail...


----------



## pascalformac (30 Décembre 2009)

baptiste80 a dit:


> En ce qui me concerne, je suis en ethernet,
> chez moi, avec une neufbox. D'ailleurs,
> les problèmes semblent être apparues peu ou prou pas longtemps
> après changé de box (j'étais sur un modem clubinternet)
> ...


donc c'est que l'imac

t'as peut etre un fichier réseau  corrompu sur l'imac
ou mal réglé

voir les sujets pour mettre des fichiers (de réseau) neufs


----------



## baptiste80 (30 Décembre 2009)

Merci pascalformac ! 

Mais : 
j'ai mis sur le bureau le fichier preferences.plist, redémarré, crée une connexion ethernet, 
et toujours rien du côté de hotmail. 

J'espère que tu as compris que je m'inquiète, non à cause d'hotmail uniquement, mais parce que ça commence à merdouiller avec d'autres sites : yahoo par exemple, et avec les autres sites, je suis souvent obligé de réinitialiser safari pour obtenir la connexion... 

Y a-t-il d'autres fichiers réseau dans les preferences de la bibli ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h28 ----------

ça ne marche définitivement pas, j'ai retiré le dossier system configuration en entier... Et toujours pas d'amélioration.


----------



## pascalformac (30 Décembre 2009)

comme je disais 
tu vas sur les sujets qui eux traitent déjà du nettoyage ou remplacement de fichiers reseaux
qui sont là
DD/bibliotheque/Preferences/SystemConfiguration/'


----------



## baptiste80 (30 Décembre 2009)

J'ai bien parcouru les sujets en question... Je suis même tombé sur la liste de manip à faire que tu avais donnée (onyx, autorisations, combo màj, fichiers des applis, preferences...). 

J'ai viré tous les dossiers preferences et appli (Safari et Firefox) dans la bibli de mon seul et unique compte (compte admin)... 
Je ne comprends pas...


----------



## pascalformac (30 Décembre 2009)

l'autre hypothese le lien modem-mac

pour ca voir les sujets avec  le même modem


----------



## baptiste80 (30 Décembre 2009)

l'hypothèse des dns  un peu foireux : marche pas non plus. 
J'ai bien créé un nouveau compte réseau, entré les deux dns de sfr neuf... Et pas de changements. 

Je vais fouiller encore un peu dans les fils sur les modems, puis me reposer. 

Mais en tout cas, merci beaucoup pascalformac !!!!

J'espère qu'il reste encore une hypothèse dans ta besace...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h21 ----------

je suis en train de tester l'option trojan (avec dns trojan removal) et l'option virus avec virusbarrier (gratos), même si j'ai bien noté que tu n'aimais pas ce programme... 
et puis aussi, je prie .

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h44 ----------

bon et ben rien ne marche ! 
J'ai essayé avec virus barrier et avec clamxav, ils ne trouvent rien, de même que dns trojan removal. 
J'arrête là pour ce soir, 
et je suis sûr que je n'ai pas épuisé toutes les possibilités, isn't ? 

J'attends d'autres pistes à creuser, si tu en connais d'autres, 
à bientôt pascalformac !


----------



## Procyon24 (31 Décembre 2009)

Hélas pas de solutions en vue semble-t-il?

Je viens de me créer une seconde boîte Gmail, j'ai réussi à importer (avec mon McBook) mon carnet d'adresses Hotmail, c'est toujours ça de sauvé :rateau:. 

Ca a fonctionné de ce coté là, bizarre, sans ouvrir Hotmail donc.

J'attends l'importation des messages maintenant, mais Google prévient que ça peut prendre jusqu'à deux jours et j'ai reçu un message d'erreurs mais je ne sais pas si ça a un rapport.


----------



## pascalformac (31 Décembre 2009)

perso je table surtout sur un souci avec le SITE( ou serveurs msn )  et certaines machines

d'ailleurs l'alerte erreur gmail va dans ce sens
gmail fait la bascule, de son coté,  sans vos macs et pas de là où vous etes
--
par ailleurs même si  les choses se sont améliorées surtout recemment , zotmel et msn  ne sont pas précisement  macfriendly et les soucis msniens sur mac sont légions 
(il ne me viendrait jamais à l'idée d'avoir ca comme adresse principale ou log de tchat video  sur un mac, jamais,  hotmel en adresse centrale c'est surtout  un reflexe windozien)
Et chez moi gmail recupere bien les zotmel


----------



## Procyon24 (1 Janvier 2010)

Voilà, en ce premier jour de l'année (bonne année à tous) j'ai définitivement laissé tomber ma boîte Hotmail que j'utilisais depuis 7 ans. 

Le transfert de tout son contenu, messages, dossiers de photos et sauvegardes, plus carnet d'adresses bien entendu, s'est fait en quelques heures, toujours sur mon McBook et toujours sans pouvoir ouvrir Hotmail qui reste définitivement hors d'atteinte !


----------



## baptiste80 (1 Janvier 2010)

Ok, je (enfin mon amoureuse) vais donc abandonner hotmail aussi... Il faut se résigner, même s'il n'y a rien de gravissime. J'espère juste qu'il n'y aura pas d'autres bugs avec d'autres sites. 

En tout cas, bonne année à tous les deux !


----------



## darquos (4 Mai 2010)

Bonjour à tous !

Je gère le parc informatique d'une commune et j'ai mis 2 iMac à la médiathèque histoire que les gens découvrent un peu ce que c'est.... Malheureusement, même problème... Les adhérents ne peuvent pas se connecter à Hotmail (et même orange) à partir de ces deux machines et ce, quelque soit le compte utilisé (admin ou invité)...

Voici le message d'erreur optenu après le login :



> Safari ne peut ouvrir la page « http://mail.live.com/default.aspx?wa=wsignin1.0 » car le serveur a inopinément interrompu la connexion, ce qui se produit parfois lorsquil est occupé. Vous serez peut-être en mesure douvrir la page ultérieurement.



Faut vraiment que j'arrive à trouver une solution.... J'espère ne pas avoir à installer un boot windows !

++


----------



## Procyon24 (6 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,

Personnellement le problème s'est réglé tout seul, deux mois plus tard et donc évidemment bien trop tard. J'essayai Hotmail régulièrement (à partir de mon MacBook, puisque je n'avais aucun problème avec d'autres ordis) et d'un coup ça a marché.

Je n'ai toujours pas la moindre idée de ce qui a pu se passer!

Là je suis de retour à Chiang Mai, où le problème s'était déclenché, dans le même hôtel, et je viens de vérifier, pas de problème de connexion.

Maintenant je suis sur Gmail depuis cette histoire et je ne regrette rien.

Bon courage!


----------



## darquos (21 Mai 2010)

Salut  

Toujours pas résolu de notre côté, je croise les doigts ! Se sont la plus part des sites qui demandent une connexion qui sont concernés, même les sites marchants !

Je vous tiendrai au jus si je trouve une solution.


----------



## darquos (2 Juillet 2010)

Après de nombreuses tentatives et solutions qui n'ont pas abouti (changement du MTU, effacement des cookies, réinitialisation de la live Box, changement des DNS Orange par des universelles et beaucoup d'autres choses encore...), j'ai un conseiller technique de Orange qui va pas tarder à m'appeler, je rédigerai la procédure gagnante, si il y en une, ici même.

Je rappel ici les caractéristiques techniques dont je dispose :

Réseau en étoile avec :

2 Mac version 10.5.8 qui ne se connectent pas aux sites sécurisés (le fameux problème)
1 PC qui se connecte partout
1 switch basique, sans pare feu
1 LiveBox pro V2 avec dernier Firmware installé (LBV2_610328)

A titre d'information, j'ai testé un des Mac sur un autre réseau ayant un modem Netgear et tout marche parfaitement.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h38 ----------

Pas de solution trouvée sauf le changement de la live box pro par une simple (dernier modèle). Faut que j'aille encore la chercher dans une agence. J'utilise le service NAT pour rediriger vers un PC les connexions à la live box, j'espère que ce service existe aussi sur les live box normale...


----------



## pascalformac (2 Juillet 2010)

darquos a dit:


> 2 Mac version 10.5.8 qui ne se connectent pas aux sites sécurisés (le fameux problème)


en passant 
juste une  tite question
y a du controle parental activé sur ces machines?
( si oui, plusieurs sujets ici ou ailleurs sur allergies aux sites securisés  malgré des reglages autorisant en theorie l'acces à tel ou tel)


----------



## darquos (22 Juillet 2010)

Non, aucune contrôle parental installé ! Puis de toute façon les machines se sont bien connectées sur un autre réseau.

Suite du feuilleton :

Le technicien a de nouveau tout essayé (MTU, réinitialisation, etc.) et rien à faire. On en a conclu que cela vient de la Livebox Pro V2. On la fait changer contre une Livebox normale.

La responsable de la médiathèque part dans une agence Orange avec la fameuse Livebox et un numéro pour le changement. Elle revient avec... une nouvelle Pro... La même. La personne de l'agence n'a pas voulu lui donner une normal puisque nous avons un abonnement pro... Bref, je la branche, en me disant que ne sait-on jamais, mais aucune amélioration du prolème est à noter.

On se débrouille après plusieurs coups de fil pour avoir une Livebox normale qui arrive aujourd'hui même. Je la branche et ... ça ne marche toujours pas.

Je commande sur le champ un modem routeur Netgear ... To be continued...

Ca fait maintenant 6 mois que les adhérents de la médiathèque ne peuvent pas se connecter à leur boite mail.


----------

